# Does new app have long trip notification anymore?



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

doesnt seem so to me. Had a couple long trips but didn’t get the heads up. Wondering if it’s just me


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Yes it does. Did a few this past weekend and all had the same old 45+ warning. On a totally separate note however, since forever sometimes you don't get warned for some unknown reason.


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

The other thing about the 45+ warning is that is is really small, and tougher to notice than before.

The older version was better in that it was easier to recognize immediately as a long trip.

[NG]Owner


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

They should have cribbed the feature from Lyft, as it shows on the top of the notification window. Uber makes the detail smaller and also doesn't include it sometimes.

On another note, it looks like they got rid of the "Short Ride Airport Queue Protection" feature, at least here in my market.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

backcountryrez said:


> They should have cribbed the feature from Lyft, as it shows on the top of the notification window. Uber makes the detail smaller and also doesn't include it sometimes.
> 
> On another note, it looks like they got rid of the "Short Ride Airport Queue Protection" feature, at least here in my market.


Short Ride works here in DFW, worked for me last friday


----------



## UberBud (Aug 8, 2016)

Long trip and pool notifications are now in a tiny, super thin, barely legible font.


----------



## Uber_Dubler (Apr 4, 2018)

UberBud said:


> Long trip and pool notifications are now in a tiny, super thin, barely legible font.


I've wondered, but then I laugh at myself b/c I know Uber has better lawyers than app programmers, if there could be a legal argument made against Uber for ADA violations with their small print and stupid surge color coding scheme. Not that the color code or pin rates matter b/c Uber is going to pay the driver what they want to pay the driver.


----------



## USMCX (Jul 13, 2015)

I think passengers are given the option to enter a destination address AFTER ordering an Uber. I've been suckered that way a couple of times at the airport by savvy pax who needed a long trip [to the middle of nowhere].


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

Uber_Dubler said:


> for ADA violations with their small print and stupid surge color coding scheme.


color coding can definitely be problematic. i learned this the hard way on the job after devising a color coding status system only to learn that one of my best assets was completely color blind. i had to replace the colors with numbers in the legend.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Long trip nots. when given appear at the extreme bottom of the request screen. Real small font. But Uber is still inconsistent. Sometimes they let ya know, sometimes they don't.


----------

